# xdm needs xsm in default configuration



## hruodr (Jun 30, 2019)

xsm should be a dependency of xdm.

And the fragmentation of X11 is annoying. `pkg install xorg` should be enough to install everything of standard X11, including xdm, xsm and xeyes.


----------



## Emrion (Jun 30, 2019)

What is the interest of xdm, xsm and xeyes?
Personnaly, I don't need them. My X session is started by cron, @reboot.
So, you want that all users be glued with these softwares?


----------

